# Question about small detailing



## DOHC (May 2, 2014)

I would greatly appreciate some information about how to detail the tiny script that is on the bodies of 1/24 and 1/25 scale plastic model automobiles. Some use tiny decals, others go to 30/0 brushes. If you have some good photos to post, I would appreciate seeing them as well. Thank you.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

While I don't have any pics, some burnish Bare Metal Foil over the script, trim as close as possible, then paint the body color and clean off the script with some thinner, with a q-tip, after the body paint has fully cured. It seems to give the best results.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

The method above works well. Note that polishing the body reveals he script as well. Also, you may want to trim the Bare Metal pretty close to the script otherwise its outline may show.


----------



## 12Blacktop (Jun 30, 2014)

I use a very sharp toothpick. Testors Chrome paint. and a steady hand and patience.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

12Blacktop said:


> I use a very sharp toothpick. Testors Chrome paint. and a steady hand and patience.


I've often heard of using a toothpick to paint tiny details, but never tried it...doesn't the paint get dry too quickly on the toothpick? Also, isn't the toothpick difficult to hold due to its small size?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

You actually use the toothpick to dry-brush the small details. The dryer the paint is on the tip, the easier to not make mistakes.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

vypurr59 said:


> You actually use the toothpick to dry-brush the small details. The dryer the paint is on the tip, the easier to not make mistakes.


 *vypurr59* I've always used my finest sable brush (maybe 12 bristles) and a magnifier with relative success... how is the toothpick method different? Is it just better control at such a small level compared to a brush?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

The toothpick does give you greater control, because the tip of the toothpick remains a constant, as the brush would flair out and could possibly come in contact with the surrounding surfaces. Also the toothpick can be trimmed to the proper size to the area you wish to paint. I sometimes even trim the toothpick to a flat and dab where it is needed.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

OK I'm gonna try this out on my current build pretty soon, thanks! What you're saying makes sense actually, you can trim the toothpick to any shape you want and use it sort of like a small rubber stamp, transferring paint instead of ink.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Correctamundo, Whiskey. I learn many tricks here and there on model forums and give them a try. Not all work for each type of build, but using all tips help to increase the detailing.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I agree with the tooth picks use, I've been using tooth picks for many years now, and I find a difference too from a round tooth pick to a square one.....ON different uses that is!

Another way is to use a section of say, thin cut, 1/4 inch plexiglass, use a section of masking tape, on the plexiglass as a masking tape donut, to make it "stick to the plexiglass, then in the area to be used a a "press" on the plexiglass, put a section of tape, right side up to stick to the existing piece, and add a small but thinned out area just big enough to dab over the raised area on the emblem or whatever you plan to paint the area of to stand out as far as lettering, emblem, you name it, and do it quick ly and even pressure do NOT press like a rubber stamp, and it be done, and be VERY sure the paint on the "tape" is THIN, no globs as it will get on surrounding surfaces! BUT not "runny" either..... a VERY fine line to follow....


----------



## 12Blacktop (Jun 30, 2014)

whiskeyrat said:


> I've often heard of using a toothpick to paint tiny details, but never tried it...doesn't the paint get dry too quickly on the toothpick? Also, isn't the toothpick difficult to hold due to its small size?


 
I never seem to have any trouble.. then again I've been doing it that way since I was a teenager in the 80s


----------



## 12Blacktop (Jun 30, 2014)

whiskeyrat said:


> *vypurr59* I've always used my finest sable brush (maybe 12 bristles) and a magnifier with relative success... how is the toothpick method different? Is it just better control at such a small level compared to a brush?


 
I've never tried it with a brush. Maybe I'll carve a brush down to just a few short bristles and give that a try once. I like the toothpick because you can shape the tip anyway you want. I just fine tuned it over the years to the point I have 2 toothpicks that work really well for me.. if a little paint starts to build up on them you just lightly sand it off with really fine grit and it's like new again.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

-Hemi- said:


> I agree with the tooth picks use, I've been using tooth picks for many years now, and I find a difference too from a round tooth pick to a square one.....ON different uses that is!
> 
> Another way is to use a section of say, thin cut, 1/4 inch plexiglass, use a section of masking tape, on the plexiglass as a masking tape donut, to make it "stick to the plexiglass, then in the area to be used a a "press" on the plexiglass, put a section of tape, right side up to stick to the existing piece, and add a small but thinned out area just big enough to dab over the raised area on the emblem or whatever you plan to paint the area of to stand out as far as lettering, emblem, you name it, and do it quick ly and even pressure do NOT press like a rubber stamp, and it be done, and be VERY sure the paint on the "tape" is THIN, no globs as it will get on surrounding surfaces! BUT not "runny" either..... a VERY fine line to follow....


Another variation of your method Hemi is to glue craft foam to sprue and tamp on the part, or tire. Here are some pics of that.



The tire in the photo was coated with Future. Testors enamel paint was then used on the tire.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

vypurr59 said:


> Another variation of your method Hemi is to glue craft foam to sprue and tamp on the part, or tire. Here are some pics of that.
> 
> The tire in the photo was coated with Future. Testors enamel paint was then used on the tire.


Nice, that seems to work pretty good too! Think I'll employ all these methods on my current build, see which works best...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How about dry brushing with the _side_ of the brush?


----------

